# Court Venue



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

Take YOUR attorneys advice. That's why you have him....to work in your best interests.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Court is held in the county the dispute is in - If you get a traffic ticket in county A - you will have to fight it in county A court.

I would actually run from this buyer. She is already talking court????


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah it is usually in the county the horse was bought in, but you need to take your lawyer's advice, thats what you have him for.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Go with what your lawyer says.


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

Also, if she is a lawyer in that her county, she is more likely to know the clerks/judges/etc. 

Definitely go with your home county. You don't want to have to wrack up travel costs (and bother with hiring an attorney in that county/paying extra for your own to travel there) if a dispute does arise.


----------

